
Ask HN: Why is modern webdesign so ugly? - raw92
I have noticed that webdesign is becoming more and more ugly. For example, I can not read in Medium.com. The font is too large. Why are not there more websites with similar design to Reddit, Hacker News and Wikipedia?
======
PaulHoule
One person thinks the text is too big another thinks it is too small. That's
why they created the ctrl plus/minus key combinations and the reverse pinch.

Are they perfect? No. But they're a big help.

------
paulcole
Consider that ugly is subjective and that your tastes may not match those of
others.

Generally speaking, larger font sizes are preferred by many (IIRC, Bootstrap,
MailChimp both recommend 16+px for body text) for readability. What
specifically about smaller text is more readable toyou?

------
Cozumel
Hacker News is pretty poor on mobile. A lot of it is because
developers/designers don't give it any thought.

They think everyone has a superfast broadband connection, the same
monitor/resolution as themselves, the same OS and browser setup etc.

There are browser plugins you can get (or write yourself) to give you more
control of your experience though.

